# Full F4 Trailer - It's Nice



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

I think this might be the X-men 1 - X-men 2 jump for fantastic four


----------



## Acidblood7 (May 1, 2007)

Wonder who is the man in the cloak, could it be victor von doom again?


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

I believe so  And if so he was owned by silver


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2007)

can't anybody get this shit on utube, my qt won't load right


----------



## batz (May 1, 2007)

Whoa, the trailer rocks! June 15, Im coming your way...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 1, 2007)

The first one sucked ass though.


----------



## Slips (May 1, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> The first one sucked ass though.



As did the first Xmen

The next Hulk will probely be great they have a habit of getting it right the second time 

The next daredevil will be just as shit though


----------



## Spike (May 1, 2007)

Slips said:


> The next daredevil will be just as shit though



QFT.

The trailer looks great and Silver is one of my favorite super heroes. Hopefully they won't screw this up as well.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 1, 2007)

Is it just me or does Jessica Alba looks hotter than she's ever looked before? I mean just look at her at the first part of the trailer (when she said "what is it?")=HOT!


----------



## Slips (May 1, 2007)

Galatus will be in the movie in some shape or form thats going to be intreasting,

If they have an 8ft guy in a robot suit I'll not be best pleased though


----------



## Spike (May 1, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Is it just me or does Jessica Alba looks hotter than she's ever looked before? I mean just look at her at the first part of the trailer (when she said "what is it?")=HOT!



She really looks hot, though a bit pale.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Slips said:


> As did the first Xmen
> 
> The next Hulk will probely be great they have a habit of getting it right the second time
> 
> The next daredevil will be just as shit though



You read my fucking mind, i couldn't have said it better


----------



## Gene (May 1, 2007)

The Silver Surfer looked cool. The Thing still looks like crap.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Gene said:


> The Silver Surfer looked cool. The Thing still looks like crap.



How so, it looks better then the shitty cgi hulk


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2007)

Trailer looked pretty good. Looks better than the first movie to say the least.


----------



## Gene (May 1, 2007)

I actually liked the way the Hulk looked. xD


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Gene said:


> I actually liked the way the Hulk looked. xD



Eh made it look to fake for me, though the second one hopefully improves this


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 1, 2007)

FF4 is the shit and invisible woman makes want to just.....whip it out.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 1, 2007)

*MAN THIS LOOKS FUCKIN AWESOME!!!!* 

Unlike a lot of people, I actually liked the first movie. Sure, it was a little cheesy in some parts, but overall, I just thought it was a fun movie. And the sequel (judging from what I just saw) looks to be leaps and bounds ahead of its predecessor. Here's hopin it's as awesome as the trailer makes it out to be.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *MAN THIS LOOKS FUCKIN AWESOME!!!!*
> 
> Unlike a lot of people, I actually liked the first movie. Sure, it was a little cheesy in some parts, but overall, I just thought it was a fun movie. And the sequel (judging from what I just saw) looks to be leaps and bounds ahead of its predecessor. Here's hopin it's as awesome as the trailer makes it out to be.



And i agree 100% with you. I enjoyed movie 1 and this one looks to be great


----------



## Bender (May 2, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> FF4 is the shit and invisible woman makes want to just.....whip it out.



AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHA

  

Man, I can't wait to see this movie It looks sick as hell.


----------



## Gooba (May 2, 2007)

Johnny Storm, Super Skrull.


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> can't anybody get this shit on utube, my qt won't load right



same here..


----------



## DragonHeart52 (May 2, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> can't anybody get this shit on utube, my qt won't load right


Try upgrading/installing the new qt version.  Mine was acting goofy on it too, so I did the update when the notice came up.  Now it played just fine.

Time for more fun at the movies.  It sure looks a heck of a lot more promising than TMNT.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2007)

DragonHeart52 said:


> Try upgrading/installing the new qt version.  Mine was acting goofy on it too, so I did the update when the notice came up.  Now it played just fine.
> 
> Time for more fun at the movies.  It sure looks a heck of a lot more promising than TMNT.



TMNT owned man...


----------



## DragonHeart52 (May 2, 2007)

Not for me.  Of course, I was just coming off 300, so, yeah...


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2007)

DragonHeart52 said:


> Not for me.  Of course, I was just coming off 300, so, yeah...



I thought TMNT was alot better then 300


----------



## Dave (May 2, 2007)

TMNT? better than 300?


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> TMNT? better than 300?



Indeed, 300 was good but overrated IMO.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (May 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I thought TMNT was alot better then 300


Sorry, my friend, but as a normal human female, I'll take eye-candy in a good action movie over guys in turtle suits any day. 

Overrated??  TMNT was so predictable as to be nauseating.  Might as well have been another MMPR movie.  Except for the first one.  I liked the first one.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2007)

DragonHeart52 said:


> Sorry, my friend, but as a normal human female, I'll take eye-candy in a good action movie over guys in turtle suits any day.
> 
> Overrated??  TMNT was so predictable as to be nauseating.  Might as well have been another MMPR movie.  Except for the first one.  I liked the first one.



I'm not saying 300 is bad, but i'm a fan of turtles and to be honest i'd choose to watch TMNT because i'm a fan of it, over 300 which was ok, but boring to me.


----------



## Seany (May 3, 2007)

Link removed

youtube for you peeps =p

Looks amazing.


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2007)

awesome 

thanks toon


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 9, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Is it just me or does Jessica Alba looks hotter than she's ever looked before? I mean just look at her at the first part of the trailer (when she said "what is it?")=HOT!



If by hott u mean ugly. She is not a blonde, at least not THAT BLONDE!...fucking horrid.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 9, 2007)

DragonHeart52 said:


> Sorry, my friend, but as a normal human female, I'll take eye-candy in a good action movie over guys in turtle suits any day.
> 
> Overrated??  TMNT was so predictable as to be nauseating.  Might as well have been another MMPR movie.  Except for the first one.  I liked the first one.



Uh, you do know TMNT is CGI! Yeah, no guys in turtles suits here. You must be blonde?


----------



## Nice Gai (May 9, 2007)

She is a girl so of course her eyes and attention would be on 300 guys running around in a cape and underwear showing there biceps. I liked 300 but I can barely stand wrestling let along guys running around like that. In all honesty 300 was great but I enjoyed turtles better. I grew up with it and its always going to have a place. Turtles made a comeback. I guess if it was 300 girls running around in underwear and capes I would agree.

The new trailer kicks so much ass. I loved the FF first movie. I just wish there was more fighting but they concentrated on getting to know the characters. Good thing about the the FF is that their movie franchise can go on for awhile.


----------



## Rukie (May 9, 2007)

The problem with the first movie was, not enough action. When there was action, it kicked ass, but still, not enough. The majority of movie one was spent on the F4's origin, and their learning about/trying to get rid of their powers. Now that all that's out of the way, this movie should be awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

Rukie said:


> The problem with the first movie was, not enough action. When there was action, it kicked ass, but still, not enough. The majority of movie one was spent on the F4's origin, and their learning about/trying to get rid of their powers. Now that all that's out of the way, this movie should be awesome.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 9, 2007)

Rukie said:


> The problem with the first movie was, not enough action. When there was action, it kicked ass, but still, not enough. The majority of movie one was spent on the F4's origin, and their learning about/trying to get rid of their powers. Now that all that's out of the way, this movie should be awesome.



No what made FF suck ass, was that it made Dr. Doom a fucking American businessman with special powers(special powers he doesn't actually have) and made him dumb as dirt. He is intellectually Reed's equal, and is much more powerful than him. Not to mention they made Reed a dumbass in the movie. So i guess they were intellectually equal since both of them were dumb as dirt.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> No what made FF suck ass, was that it made Dr. Doom a fucking American businessman with special powers(special powers he doesn't actually have) and made him dumb as dirt. He is intellectually Reed's equal, and is much more powerful than him. Not to mention they made Reed a dumbass in the movie. So i guess they were intellectually equal since both of them were dumb as dirt.



Yeah because every human can make a machine that changes your DNA to make you have super powers


----------

